# When To Plant Rye?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wanting to plant Rye for Food Plot, Zone 5. When should I plant?

big rockpile


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I usually plant a rye/wheat/clover/winter pea mix labor day weekend. It does no good for the early ML season, but is going strong for the regular rifle and archery seasons. I've got a couple clover plots and pear trees that I rely on for the early season. 

Chuck


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We always plant last week of August first week of September. Good stand well use by opening of bow season Oct 1st.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok thanks. Our Archery season starts September 15.

big rockpile


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

If you have plenty of moisture and the temperatures staying below 80 you would be safe. You'd probably be safe if the stayed below 90 especially planting feral black rye. I'd mix some oats in for quicker growth, more early volume, some turnips wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Allen W said:


> If you have plenty of moisture and the temperatures staying below 80 you would be safe. You'd probably be safe if the stayed below 90 especially planting feral black rye. I'd mix some oats in for quicker growth, more early volume, some turnips wouldn't hurt either.


 I was thinking Turnips and Clover.

First I have to make sure Cattle aren't pasturing it and kill some Fescue. Well I better get permission to hunt it first.

big rockpile


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Clover is pretty iffy here so it never crossed my mind, should be alright where your at. A little canola or rape they hit it hard after a good frost or light freeze.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I just called on renting Equipment and all, $2,000 to put Food Plots in, little out of my price range. The Guy is wanting to keep the place cleared off I think I will be better to hire someone just to Brush Hog it.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just use the no till stuff.

 Al


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> Well I just called on renting Equipment and all, $2,000 to put Food Plots in, little out of my price range. The Guy is wanting to keep the place cleared off I think I will be better to hire someone just to Brush Hog it.
> 
> big rockpile


Clover does real well where I am, and if you mow it annually (keep the weeds down) will continue for 3-4 years. I have my own equipment, plow, disc, and spreader for my plots. I'm on the lookout for a 2 row planter now for corn/beans. Even with your own equipment, diesel, seeds, fertilizer etc. adds up.....That's why I've been planting crabapples and pears for the long haul. 

You may want to talk to a neighbor that farms to see how much he'll charge to do it for you. If he works your ground in addition to his, it might not be all that much. My neighbor can do what I do in a day with my 45HP Kubota and 2 row plow in about an hr. 

Chuck


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure if I want to put too much in this. It's not my place and within sight of a School and Housing development.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lady down the road passed away a year ago. Family split the farm into buildings with 10 acres and vacant field of 30 acres with a 20 acre wood lot. Young fellow bought the vacant land with the wood lot. 
Sprayed the field with round up and a barrowed sprayer in the back of his pick up. 
Two weeks later her was out there with a old spring tooth harrow behind his 4x4 pickup dragging it around the field a bit.



He and a buddy sat in the back of the pick up while a lady drove while they tossed out soy bean seed. 
That seed did sprout and grow. I have no idea how much the deer worked it during the season but during the winter the deer and turkeys kept that field black with their bodies.

 Al


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Plant about a month or month and a half before your whitetail rut down by you. Up in N. WI we plant "Winter Rye" about the 3rd or 4th week of August because winter can arrive as early as October by us. But once winter rye is up, it can tolerate very cold temps and stays green under the snow. Make sure you get "Winter Rye" and not "Rye Grass". You want the cereal rye. See http://www.deerhuntingbasics.com/winter-rye.php for more info.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't plant it too early as it could head up before winter.....


----------

